# Zalman ZM360B-APS + Enermax Modu425 + Corsair VX450 + Corsair HX520



## mFuSE (31. März 2008)

Hi,
habe recht schockiert festgestellt das das *Zalman ZM360B-APS *Netzteil kaum noch zu bekommen ist 
Weiß da jemand mehr drüber? Ist ein Nachfolgemodell am kommen?
Was gäbe es an vergleichbaren Alternativen?


Edit:
Im Verlauf des Threads Tests und Vergleiche von:

 *Zalman ZM360B-APS*
 *Enermax Modu425*
 *Corsair VX450*
 *Corsair HX520*


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe recht schockiert festgestellt das dieses Netzteil kaum noch zu bekommen ist
> 
> ...



Nur mal so als dumme Frage, ist an dem Netzteil irgendwas besonderes?
Obs ein Nachfolger gibt weiß ich nicht.

Als Alternative ein ATX 2.3 Enermax Pro82+ mit 385 Watt. Das hat auf jeden Fall eine 80+ Zertifizierung (das Zalmann hat ja keine) leise ists auc und ganz wichtig es wird wahrscheinlich mein neues NT  

MFG


----------



## mFuSE (31. März 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als dumme Frage, ist an dem Netzteil irgendwas besonderes?



Es ist mitunter das beste NT das ich seit 10 Jahren bisher im Einsatz hatte 
Wenn der NT-Lüfter sich überhaupt mal dreht dann ist er nicht zu hören 
Und ansonsten bin ich auch immer wieder überrascht wie zufrieden ich mit diesem NT bin, hier der Thread dazu:
http://www.athlon.de/showthread.php?t=83449


Auch hat das NT grade im unteren Bereich eine sehr gute Effizienz.



Eigentlich wollte ich mir eins von diese hier kaufen:
http://pc-cooling.de/Netzteile/mCubed/159100193/mCubed+EF14+-+140+Watt.html
http://pc-cooling.de/Netzteile/mCubed/159100191/mCubed+EF28+-+280+Watt.html


... Nachdem ich mir aber par Testberichte durchgelesen habe ist das ganze doch etwas zu extravagant und hat noch par kleinere Macken und für meinen Fall ist son Standard NT dann doch völlig ausreichend.




Hat das Enermax nicht dieses Mist mit kein Boot wenn keine PCIe Grafikkarte im System?
Da gabs doch erst kürzlich so eine Aussage in nem Thread ...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Es ist mitunter das beste NT das ich seit 10 Jahren bisher im Einsatz hatte
> Wenn der NT-Lüfter sich überhaupt mal dreht dann ist er nicht zu hören
> Und ansonsten bin ich auch immer wieder überrascht wie zufrieden ich mit diesem NT bin, hier der Thread dazu:
> http://www.athlon.de/showthread.php?t=83449



Aso  dann kann ich das natürlich verstehen.



mFuSE schrieb:


> Auch hat das NT grade im unteren Bereich eine sehr gute Effizienz.



Was mich verwundert hat das Enermax ist selbst bei 10% realauslastung noch ziemlich Effektiv, nicht so wie das Corsair HX620 und das obwohl es nominel Stärker ist.



mFuSE schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mir eins von diese hier kaufen:
> http://pc-cooling.de/Netzteile/mCubed/159100193/mCubed+EF14+-+140+Watt.html
> http://pc-cooling.de/Netzteile/mCubed/159100191/mCubed+EF28+-+280+Watt.html
> 
> ...



krasse Dinger  
94% Wirkungsgrad aber auch 80 teuer 



mFuSE schrieb:


> Hat das Enermax nicht dieses Mist mit kein Boot wenn keine PCIe Grafikkarte im System?
> Da gabs doch erst kürzlich so eine Aussage in nem Thread ...



ich glaube du meinst meinen Thread 
und diese Aussage hier: 


Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich kein Effizienzvergleich der beiden Netzteile machen, weil mein Enermax Infiniti nicht ohne Grafikkarte arbeiten will und das Xililence kein PCI-E Stecker hat und meine Palit 9600GT kein Y-PCI-E-12V Adapter im Lieferumfang hatte. Also konnte ich weder beide Netzteile mit Grafikkarte betreiben, noch beide mit Onboard Grafik.



Und ich habe dir sogar geantwortet  
egal, ja das Infiniti mag nicht ganz ohne Grafikkarte starten, wegen unterbelastung, aber wie gesagt es ist ein NT mit 650 W Nennleistung.
Egal das Infiniti ist scho recht leise und Effizient, aber das Pro82+ ist nochmal effizienter und leiser. Und das wichtigste es hat weniger Nennleistung also müsste es auch ohne Graka gehen  wenn du noch 14 Tage wartest kann ichs dir sagen und weil dann kann ichs ausprobieren. Wenn das aber nicht ohne Graka starten sollte werde ich es auch wieder wegschaffen.

MFG


----------



## mFuSE (31. März 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> ich glaube du meinst meinen Thread
> Und ich habe dir sogar geantwortet
> egal, ja das Infiniti mag nicht ganz ohne Grafikkarte starten, wegen unterbelastung, aber wie gesagt es ist ein NT mit 650 W Nennleistung.
> Egal das Infiniti ist scho recht leise und Effizient, aber das Pro82+ ist nochmal effizienter und leiser. Und das wichtigste es hat weniger Nennleistung also müsste es auch ohne Graka gehen  wenn du noch 14 Tage wartest kann ichs dir sagen und weil dann kann ichs ausprobieren. Wenn das aber nicht ohne Graka starten sollte werde ich es auch wieder wegschaffen.
> ...




Genau 

Und da war ja was ...


http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=334629


Leider als 385 ohne Kabelmanagement zu haben .. aber das Zalman hat ja auch keins ....


... mm unerträgliche 2 Wochen warten .... wollte ja eigentlich heute schon bestellen 

Ich glaub ich nehm dir den Test mal vorweg ^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Leider als 385 ohne Kabelmanagement zu haben .. aber das Zalman hat ja auch keins ....
> 
> 
> ... mm unerträgliche 2 Wochen warten .... wollte ja eigentlich heute schon bestellen
> ...



Ja das stört mich auch etwas schließlich downgrade ich ja quasi vom Enermax Infiniti (sau teuer 650W und Kabelmanagement) auf ein 385W Netzteil. Dieses ist aber 1. leiser 2.effizienter und 3. hat es eine bessere Auslastung in meinem PC (der ja gerade max 165W Verbraucht mit 9600GayTay^^). Das Einzige neben den fehlenden Kabelmanegement stört ist nur ein vorhandener PCIe Stecker und der hat auch noch 6 Pins und nicht 8 Pins. 
Aber wenn die Grakahersteller wieder aufm Stromverbrauch achten sollte es mich nicht mehr tangieren.

btw. wenn ich jetzt keine Semesterferien hätte würde ich scho ein Pro85+ haben, aber da es in meiner Hometown keinen vernünftigen PC Laden gibt muss ich warten bis ich wieder in DD bin 
Aso und du must mir unbedingt berichten wie es ist falls du dir es holst 

MFG

Edit: der Computerladen in DD wo ich mein PC Zeuch oft hole ist gerade der günstigste Anbieter für das NT und es ist nur 10 Mins von meiner Wohnung weg... und ich bin nicht da buhuhuhu


----------



## mFuSE (31. März 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

Ich bin ja auch von nem Tagan 430 auf das Zalman 360 umgestiegen ^^



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> ...Aso und du must mir unbedingt berichten wie es ist falls du dir es holst



ich bin grad schwer am überlegen 


Kabelmanagement ist schon nice was ich vermisse ...
Man vergleiche nur mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eventuell kommt mein Zalman ja wieder in den TV PC ... und ich gönne mir wieder ein NT mit Kabelmanagement 


Ich muss mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen was sinnvoller ist ^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Ich muss mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen was sinnvoller ist ^^



Ich nicht, ich hab mich schon entschieden bevor ich ins Bett gegangen bin 
hab mir eins bestellt, da der Händler eine Lieferzeit von 3-7 Tagen angibt. Wenn alles läuft wie es läuft dann hab ich das NT vllt sogar am Freitag schon (falls es schon da ist und ich schon in DD) wenn nicht, dann sollte nächster Montag hinkommen 

MFG


----------



## mFuSE (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

Ich denke mal es wird ein Modulo 420.


Weil das einzige Zalman (das atm nichtmal auf Lager ist) wird von Alternate angeboten - und ich bin immer noch sauer auf die und wollt dort eigentlich nix mehr bestellen (RMA Verschlepperei bei meinem Gigabyteboard)  




So passt das ganz gut und ich hab wieder etwas Ordnung in meinem PC


----------



## mFuSE (6. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als dumme Frage, ist an dem *Netzteil irgendwas besonderes*?
> Obs ein Nachfolger gibt weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Als Alternative ein ATX 2.3 Enermax Pro82+ mit 385 Watt. *Das hat auf jeden Fall eine 80+ Zertifizierung* (das Zalmann hat ja keine) *leise ists auc.*..
> MFG



sry, ich weiß das haben wir schon geklärt - aber es passt hier einfach mal wieder perfekt 

Ums passend zu umreißen:
- eingebaut, ausgelacht, ausgebaut 


Es ist wirklich erstaunlich was das  Zalman ZM360B-APS für ein gutes Netzteil ist 

Es ist *stromsparender und leiser* als das "raising standards" Enermax Modu82+ 

Zudem finde ich es einen Witz was da an Ausstattung mit dabei ist 
3*SATA Anschlüsse .... bei einem 400Watt+ Netzteil 
(ok, das hätte man vor dem Kauf wissen können)

So ist es für mich auf ganzer Linie eine einzige Enttäuschung ...




Um mal von subjektiv bashing zu objektiven Zahlen zu kommen:



 | 
*9600GT, ZM360B-APS*
 | 
*9600GT, Modu82+*

 BIOS |  
135 Watt
 | 134 Watt
 idle @ windesktop | 122 Watt | 
125 Watt

 SuperPI 1M Bench | 142 Watt | 
148 Watt

 Prime95 dual | 167 Watt | 
168 Watt

 3D Mark06 DeepFreeze | 191 Watt | 
197 Watt

 3D Mark06 + Prime95 dual | 202 Watt | 
205 Watt

 PC aus | 2.4 Watt | 2.5 Watt


Im Anhang par Bilder ^^


atm überlegte ich mir was ich damit anstellen soll ....


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Ums passend zu umreißen:
> - eingebaut, ausgelacht, ausgebaut
> 
> 
> ...



wtf?
ach du grüne Neune. Also wenn mein Pro82+ gegen mein Infiniti genauso abschneidet, dann kommt das Pro82+ sofort wieder zum Händler zurück, mit Begründung: es hält nicht was es auf der Verpackung versrpricht nämlich eine hohe Effizienz (höher als das Infiniti) und es ist somit ein Sachmangel ...und weg damit. 

Dir kann ich nur das gleiche raten. Du gehtst zu den Typ hin und sagst das es ein Sachmangel ist. Denn ein 80+ Netzteil (von Enermax versprochene 84% ab 20% Auslastung) verbraucht hier eindeutig mehr als ein Netzteil mit "bis zu 80%" Effizienz (die bis 80% würde ich so verstehen, dass das dir maximale Wirkungsgrad entspricht). hol dir dann mal lieber im Austausch ein be quiet mit 350W vlt ist das besser 

MFG


----------



## xQlusive (6. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

habe auch momentan ein Fortron 350W, das war sau billig, bietet auch genug Spannung auffer 12V leitung, und hat > 78% Effizienz, und habe damit auch  bessere Werte, als ein 80+ mit 450W, dass ich kurzteitig hatte... da mein Pc nicht soviel verbraucht... naja bin zufrieden und ahbe nen haufen Geld gespart


----------



## mFuSE (6. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> wtf?
> ach du grüne Neune. Also wenn mein Pro82+ gegen mein Infiniti genauso abschneidet,...



Och... das wird glaube ich schon besser ... sind beides doch Enermax und schließlich kann's ja nur besser werden  



Von BeQuiet halte ich überhaupt nichts. Da ließt man nur ständig das die einem abrauchen - und wenn sie einer mal hatte konnte der nur berichten - leise ja - aber das "*Zalman ZM360B-APS*" sei leiser 


Eigentlich würde ich mir sofort wieder ein Zalman kaufen .. aber das ist amt einfach nicht lieferbar


----------



## mFuSE (9. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

okee .. mich nervt der Lüfter des Enermax ... dieser quietscht!! 


Das NT geht also zurück und ich hab jetzt erstmal genug von denen ....
Nur ... was sonst nehmen? xD

Wie wäre es mit nem 330er Seasonic?


----------



## Stormbringer (9. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

mist, ich hab hier auch so ein modu82 rumliegen... muss ich es doch sofort mal ausprobieren. 
was spricht gegen das von delious erwähnte corsair?


----------



## mFuSE (9. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

Preis und Watt 

selbst das kleinste Corsair ist um Faktor 4 zu groß xD



Scheinen aber ansonsten sehr gute (wohl von Seasonic gefertigte) Netzteile zu sein


----------



## mFuSE (15. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Preis und Watt
> selbst das kleinste Corsair ist um Faktor 4 zu groß xD
> Scheinen aber ansonsten sehr gute (wohl von Seasonic gefertigte) Netzteile zu sein



Aus Mangel an Alternativen ist es nun das Corsair 450 geworden.


Vorweg - es ist lauter als ein Zalman360 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man hier ganz gut sehen kann gibt es in dem System nur 2 Lüfter - den vom NT und einen Papst 4412F/2GLL (Zum Test ohne die HDs natürlich und damit ohne weitere drehende Teile im Gehäuse)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter vom Corsair ist deutlich lauter als der Papst bei ~400U/min.
Ich habe leider keine Lüftersteuerung und nen E2180 aufheizen ist gar nicht mal so leicht 

Ich würde schätzen so vergleichbar mit nem Papst 4412F/2GLL @ <800U/Min.


Also erstes Fazit: *Das Zalman bleibt weiterhin unerreicht* was "Lärmentlastung" angeht :/



*Aber*:


Das Corsair hat so viele andere Details die einen erfreuen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine zusätzliche Tasche mit Zuziehschnüren oO
Darin die gewohnte Verpackung mit Luftpolsterfolie.

Auch ein nettes Gimmick sind die schwarzen Gehäuseschrauben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem aber ein Heer an Anschlüssen oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die *Verarbeitung - erstklassig*! Hochwertige Materialien, alles passt, alles sieht gut aus und riecht gut 

Im Gegensatz dazu wieder das Enermax Modu82+ das mit teils billigst Plastiklook daherkommt. Besonders schlimm die Kabelstecker - das Plastik sah so labil aus das man beim rumstecken ja Angst um den Stecker bekommen hat. Ganz anders das Corsair - TipTop von der Optik und Haptik.



Ein erster Blick auf die Verpackung lies mich schon zweifeln - dieses NT ist ganz klar eher auf den Midrange ausgerichtet - also nicht unbedingt auf UltraLow Stromsparende Rechner ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein Diagramm fehlte übrigens beim Enermax vollständig ...



Doch der Praxistest brachte erfreuliches zuTage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr gute Werte 
Vergleichbar mit dem Corsair 360APS, auchwenn doch deutlich besser ( Zalman ~78Watt)
Weit abgeschlagen (Für ein NT mit angeblichen Effizienzwerten von 82-88) dagegen - das Enermax Modu82+  (~80Watt)




Jo, ich bin zufrieden 


Für meinen TV-PC passt es perfekt.
Für jemanden der allerdings Flashspeicher und größtenteils auf passive Kühlung setzt dürfte es zu laut sein ^^


----------



## Delious (15. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

Waaaah Fuse, du hast sogar ne zuschnühr Tasche dabei gehabt??

Ich hab ja das HX520W Modular und da war keine Tasche dabei

Nochmal zu dem Lüfter, vielleicht dreht es bei dir ja wirklich schneller, ich kann bei meinem dem Aufkleber vom Lüfter beim Drehen zuschauen.

Aber freut mich das Du zufrieden bist!


----------



## mFuSE (16. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



Delious schrieb:


> Waaaah Fuse, du hast sogar ne zuschnühr Tasche dabei gehabt??
> 
> Ich hab ja das HX520W Modular und da war keine Tasche dabei



Hrhr, tausche Tasche gegen leisen Lüfter ^^
Also allein vom Zubehör bin ich begeistert - und das zu dem Preis 

Enermax Modu82+ 425 ist 20 teurer ... sieht und fühlt sich billigst an - und die Ausstattung ist mehr als spartanisch, ja quasi fast nicht existent xD


Von daher ist dieses NT ein echtes Angebot 




Delious schrieb:


> Nochmal zu dem Lüfter, vielleicht dreht es bei dir ja wirklich schneller, ich kann bei meinem dem Aufkleber vom Lüfter beim Drehen zuschauen.
> 
> Aber freut mich das Du zufrieden bist!





mm, es "hört" sich danach an daß dein 520er wohl "leiser" ist als das 450... 
Aber gut, mir solls recht sein, es ist durchaus noch ok - den Aufwand einer komplett Dämmung der Festplatten möchte ich mir nicht machen und so sind diese eh die stärkste Lärmquelle in diesem Rechner.

- Leise ist er trotzdem, das Enermax hat es ja problemlos geschafft alles zu übertönen 


Aber komplett silent ist es nicht, da würde es noch einen Tick besser gehen ^^

Trotzdem bin ich zufrieden, richtig beeindruckt bin ich ja von der Effizienz 
Sind doch über 10Watt weniger im Vergleich zum Zalman 360 oO


----------



## Delious (16. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



mFuSE schrieb:


> *Trotzdem bin ich zufrieden, richtig beeindruckt bin ich ja von der Effizienz *
> *Sind doch über 10Watt weniger im Vergleich zum Zalman 360 oO*


 
Jupp, ist bei mir auch so, nur das es bei mir im gegensatz zu meinem alten BeQuiet und dem Enermax (die hatten gleiche werte) ca 30W weniger zieht
Ich kanns mir auch nicht erklären.......aber es freut mich


----------



## Stormbringer (16. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

ich werde jetzt sicherlich dieser tage dazu kommen mein modu mal zu testen.... wenns wirklich so ******** ist, dann verklopp ich es im martkplatz...  ...ähm... oder bei ebay.


----------



## Stormbringer (28. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

@fusel: schau mal, bei FD ist das modu82 hoch im kurs...


----------



## mFuSE (28. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

forumdeluxx?
Tja ... Pros halt 


Verglichen mit nem Enermax Liberty dürfte die neue Serie wahrlich eine Erleuchtung sein 


Zu allen anderen Herstellern - vor allem im Vergleich zu einem kleinen, unscheinbaren 49 teuren Zalman zeigt sich erst wie unglaublich schlecht die ModuSerie dasteht ...


----------



## Stormbringer (28. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

es besteht aber noch die option das du a) ne gurke hattest oder b) die modus mit höheren leistungen besser konstruiert sind. 
(auch wenns unwahrscheinlich ist)


----------



## mFuSE (28. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

jo, also der Lüfter musste nen Schuss gehabt haben .... 

Der Rest bleibt ja aber .... billigst Plastik (Zumindest die Stromstecker) und die Ausstattung als  eXtrem Sparversion .... 

Dazu noch der 20 Aufpreis für .... was?


----------



## Stormbringer (29. April 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



mFuSE schrieb:


> jo, also der Lüfter musste nen Schuss gehabt haben ....
> 
> Der Rest bleibt ja aber .... billigst Plastik (Zumindest die Stromstecker) und die Ausstattung als  eXtrem Sparversion ....
> 
> Dazu noch der 20 Aufpreis für .... was?



für den tollen modu82-schriftzug?


----------



## mFuSE (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

aaa ... 
*Zalman ZM360B-APS 
*


wieder lieferbar .. mal sofort bestellt


----------



## mFuSE (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

Und es ist da 
(Und es ist einfach nur geil   .... zwar habe ich jetzt tatsächlich 3 Watt Mehrverbrauch gegenüber dem Corsair .... dafür hört man den Rechner nicht mehr )


Eigentlich für'n Kumpel eine 9800GTX mitbestellt .... aber für seinen Athlon64 passt eine 9600GT doch viel besser 


Und ich muss schon sagen .... jetzt hat das zalman doch gut was zu tun 
Dafür dürfte es jetzt im optimalen Wirkungsbereich arbeiten können 
(Und hören tue ich es immer noch nicht)


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*

na bestens.


----------



## mFuSE (20. August 2008)

*AW: Zalman ZM360B-APS*



Delious schrieb:


> Waaaah Fuse, du hast sogar ne zuschnühr Tasche dabei gehabt??
> Ich hab ja das HX520W Modular und da war keine Tasche dabei
> Nochmal zu dem Lüfter, vielleicht dreht es bei dir ja wirklich schneller, ich kann bei meinem dem Aufkleber vom Lüfter beim Drehen zuschauen.....




So .... eeeeeendlich komme ich mal dazu so ein HX520 zu testen nachdem ich schon soviel davon gehört habe - und für die die es brauchen - es mittlerweile auch empfohlen habe  (Mir reicht das Zalman 360 noch ewig )


*Verarbeitung*:

Man meint, Enermax würde mit ihren Hochpreis Produkten einen Standard setzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber: Auch das Corsair HX520 weiß mehr als zu gefallen. Robustes, schön anzusehendes Metallgehäuse das einen hochwertigen Eindruck hinterläßt.


*Ausstattung*:

Während dieser Punkt bei Enermax ein Trauerkapitel ist, so zeigen sich die Corsairnetzteile VX450 und HX520 sehr üppig ausgestattet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da gibt es nix zu meckern, alles erfüllt seinen Zweck. Zwar machen die Modularen Zusatz Kabel beim HX520 nicht unbedingt den hochwertigsten Eindruck - aber sie erfüllen Zweifelsfrei ihren Dienst.
Wer mehr Wert auf Optik legt dem seien wohl andere Netzteilhersteller empfohlen die sich dieses aber auch gut bezahlen lassen. (So wirkt z.b. das Corsair PCIe Kabel im Vergleich zum Tagan U15 Pendant etwas "schwach auf der Brust" )


*Leistung*:

Nun aber zu den wesentlichen Punkten warum man sich ein Netzteil kauft 

Testsystem:



*Komponente:*
 | 
*Modell*

 Mainboard |  Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
 CPU | E2180
 RAM | GEIL PC1000 2GB (2*1GB)
 Grafikkarte(n) | ATI HD3450, ATI HD3650
 Lüfter | Papst 4412f2gll (@600U/min), Arctic-Cooling AF12025 PWM (@200U/min)
 Festplatte | Seagate 7200.9 300GB
 sonst. Laufwerke | keine
Tests:

 Installierte Treiber für die ATI Grafikkarten, aktiviertes Powerplay
 Aktiviertes SpeedStep, sämtliche Spannungen und Takte auf Standard, bzw Auto
 CPU @ 2Ghz Stock, Ram auf PC 800 DualChannel
 *IDLE*: Nach dem Booten und Laden von WindowsXP abmessen des IDLE Verbrauchs
 *Teillast*: Starten von Orthos Prime - StressTest Nr. 2 "In-place large FFTs"
 *Volllast*: Zusätzliches starten vom FurMark_v1.4.0, 1024*768, Stability Endlostest
 beenden aller Anwendungen, vergleichen aktuellen IDLE Wert mit Startwert.


*Effizienz*:

Über alle Zweifel erhaben - wiedermal wird die ach so glamouröse Enermax Modu High Efficency in den Schatten gestellt. Das kleine Corsair VX450 übertrifft dabei das Zalman 360APS, das große HX520 kommt nicht ganz ran, bleibt aber immer noch vor dem Enermax rechnet man die Testwerte um 



 | 
*Zalman, ZM360B-APS*
 | 
*Corsair, VX450*
 | 
*Corsair, HX520*

 IDLE Desktop |  66 Watt | 
65.3 Watt
 | 69.5 Watt
 Dual Prime | 101.3 Watt | 
99.8 Watt
 | 102.6 Watt
 Prime + Furmark | 132 Watt | 
127 Watt
 | 132 Watt

*Lautstärke*:

Heutzutage auch ein extrem wichtiger Punkt. Daher bin ich bisher ausschließlich bei meinem heißgeliebten Zalman, ZM360B-APS Netzteil geblieben - dieses ist nahezu unhörbar.

Während das Corsair VX450 in dieser Disziplin leider etwas enttäuscht hat, weiß das HX520 vollends zu überzeugen. Es kann sich durchaus mit dem Zalman Netzteil messen und ist nur hörbar wenn man sein Ohr direkt an das Netzteil hält. 

Anhand meines kleinen Lüftertests:
Index of /bilderarchiv/upload/luefter

Würde ich es in den Regionen eines "Papst 4412f2gll" bei unterhalb 400U/min einordnen.


*Fazit*:

Geiles Ding 
Effizienz und vor allem Lautstärke wissen zu gefallen. Die Verarbeitung des Netzteils selbst ist tadellos, nur die beigelegten Modularen Kabel könnten noch etwas schicker sein 


Damit empfiehlt sich das Corsair HX520 für SilentFans die ein modulares Netzteil mit mehr als >400Watt brauchen.
Für EffizienzFreaks ist das VX450 recht gut, sparsamer geht es z.Z. kaum. Allerdings ist es doch deutlich lauter und nicht für SilentPCs geeignet. Soweit ich weiß verstecken sich hinter diesen zwei Serien auch 2 unterschiedliche Zulieferer - Corsair fertigt nicht selbst. Das HX520 müsste Seasonic sein, das VX450 ist von FSP?


----------



## Stormbringer (21. August 2008)

die beiden hersteller für vx und hx hast du meines wissens nach korrekt benannt.
kannst du in die tabelle noch werte für das enermax einfügen?

ps: ich habe ja inzwischen auch ein corsair hx und kann deinen eindruck komplett bestätigen, super verarbeitet, extrem (darum geht es hier ja schließlich) leise, kabel nur durchschnitt.


----------



## mFuSE (21. August 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> kannst du in die tabelle noch werte für das enermax einfügen?



jain - ich habe es ja nicht mehr 
Und der Testaufbau war damals ein anderer - daher kann man die Werte nur unter Vorbehalt vergleichen (Enermax zum Zalman, und das Zalman gegen die Corsair NTs).


Wegen den Kabeln.
Ja, will aber doch noch was gutes an ihnen lassen:

Die Kabeln vom Tagan sind beispielsweise derart Dick ummantelt das man sie kaum vernünftig verlegen kann - dies ist bei den Corsair Kabeln immerhin anders


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2008)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, das du momentan 2 FSPs und ein Seasonic 'rumliegen' hast?!

Das Zalman schaut irgendwie nach FSP Epsilon aus, wie du hier siehst...
Und das Corsair VX ist auch ein FSP Epsilon...

Die werden gern bei kleineren Wattzahlen verbaut, bei mittleren Netzteilen nimmt man gern Seasonic und bei den dicken Dingern ist CWT am meisten verbaut...


----------



## mFuSE (21. August 2008)

Das kann ich nicht beantworten, da ich es nicht weiß^^

Ich versuche mal eine Aufnahme vom inneren des Zalmans hinzukriegen, vll erkennt man darauf was 

Auseinandernehmen möchte ich es aber nicht unbedingt 


Momentan habe ich da



 2* *Zalman ZM360B-APS*
1* *Corsair VX450*
 1* *Corsair HX520 *(Ist fürn Kumpel)


Die Zalmans sind in meinen beiden Rechnern drinnen, das Corsair ist in nem P4 Office PC drin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2008)

Ah, du hast nur FSPs 

Das Corsair HX is ja 'nen Seasonic...


----------



## mFuSE (21. August 2008)

ah, ok gut zu wissen 


Bisher Top zufrieden ^^


----------

